# Clorox Clean Up



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anyone know how to make a cleaner that cleans and disinfects like Clorox Clean Up. I use it on all my tile and the grout comes out spotless. It is the only thing that I have found that works with little effort, but it is expensive.

I look forward to your input. Thanks


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I use a bit of dish soap and some clorox mixed with water.


----------

